# Urushi Statesman



## chriselle (Jun 1, 2009)

Nothing unique design wise but the finish came out nicely on this one (and the other 6 pens I did in this batch).  Mallee burl with 10 layers of burgundy tinted Iwate (expensive) clear urushi.  It took about 1 month to complete.  I haven't posted anything lately so.....anyway.......Thanks for looking.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 1, 2009)

I can see them now! Beautiful!


----------



## jleiwig (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks fine and beautiful from here!


----------



## chriselle (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm trying to resize....argh!


----------



## PenPal (Jun 1, 2009)

*Cris*

I very much appreciate your choice of timber, the extraordinary turning, superior finishing. This presentation is extraordinary in every way.

Best wishes Peter.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 1, 2009)

Great work Chris !


----------



## dgscott (Jun 1, 2009)

A drop dead gorgeous finish. It looks rich, deep, and desirable. Congratulations on a superior piece of work.
Doug


----------



## chriselle (Jun 1, 2009)

Help me out fellas, I'm trying to figure out the thumbnail thing.  I know add as attachment but it's not working.  EDIT  Figured it out...thanks.


----------



## chriselle (Jun 1, 2009)

pwhay said:


> I very much appreciate your choice of timber, the extraordinary turning, superior finishing. This presentation is extraordinary in every way.
> 
> Best wishes Peter.



Yes, Some very kind gentleman from down under passed on some of this fine timber my way.....I think his name was... was.. umm...Peter.:biggrin:  I do owe you one my friend.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 1, 2009)

chriselle said:


> Help me out fellas, I'm trying to figure out the thumbnail thing. I know add as attachment but it's not working.


 
Great color and nice fit and finish. I think the photo is just right. I prefer shots like that over thumbnail. Nice photography. Thanks for showing.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 1, 2009)

Chris, I upload mine directly to the forum. I don't know how photobucket links work.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 1, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 1, 2009)

Chris,
Awesome job. That finish was worth the wait.


----------



## george (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh wow .... really nice jog. Great finish. Congrats.


----------



## LouisQC (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow is all I can say. It is stunning! I can only wish to get such a nice finish.


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 1, 2009)

Chris you did good---that looks perfect from over here.


----------



## markgum (Jun 1, 2009)

that is one PURDY PEN. excellant work.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks amazing Chris. It isn't finished till it's finished..you prove that every time!


----------



## Daniel (Jun 1, 2009)

My lord penturning has come a long way in so few years. This sort of thing enters a category of woodworking / turning that most people would have been hard pressed to apply to pens just a hand full of years ago. basically the application of traditional style. It is common in other forms of turning such as bowls, vases, goblets etc. where exact shape form etc determin a pariod or style of turning. but recently I have started seeing it emerge more and more concerning pens. not only ancient master finishes such as this but new emerging styles of work with "Eagle" Blanks being one very fine example. For me it is very exciting to see some people reaching to meat a standerd rather than working from the do the best I can and see what I come up with approach. they both have there value but the reaching the bar method is becoming more and more common.

Chris, my hat is off to you. Not only for an stunning pen. but for an exceptional effort in producing it.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 1, 2009)

That's gorgeous.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 1, 2009)

That is a beautiful pen.


----------



## MDWine (Jun 1, 2009)

CA will never produce a finish like that!
Well done!  Inspirational!


----------



## TX_Planes (Jun 1, 2009)

Simply outstanding.  Well worth the effort and money.


----------



## akbar24601 (Jun 1, 2009)

Chris, Absolutely stunning pens!!! Great job on the finish, it looks like your time was well spent!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 1, 2009)

when it comes to a finish!


----------



## stoneman (Jun 1, 2009)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 1, 2009)

Beautiful Chris! I love the depth and richness that the Urushi gave to that burl!!!* Simply Gorgeous!!* :tongue::tongue::tongue:

....Can I sneeze now?:wink:


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 1, 2009)

Such clarity, depth, and high quality  to the finish.  It really shows of the beauty of the wood.  True art in turning.


----------



## chriselle (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you Daniel and everyone else for the encouraging comments.  I guess I'm lucky to be where I am in this part of Japan with such a concentration of talented artisans.   Inspiration is rarely a problem.  

I visited an accomplished urushi artist recently who had a open house of some of his works and I (happened:wink to show him some of my urushi pens.   The first thing he asked was, "Who in Wajima (famous urushi town) did you study under?"   Damn, if I couldn't stop smiling with that.  What a compliment!  We sat and sipped green tea while discussing technique for the next two hours.  I think he at 76 was even more excited than I was.  I don't think he wanted me to leave..lol.  Urushi is a dying art in Japan and he stressed that a number of times during our meeting.  Sad but true.  




Daniel said:


> My lord penturning has come a long way in so few years. This sort of thing enters a category of woodworking / turning that most people would have been hard pressed to apply to pens just a hand full of years ago. basically the application of traditional style. It is common in other forms of turning such as bowls, vases, goblets etc. where exact shape form etc determin a pariod or style of turning. but recently I have started seeing it emerge more and more concerning pens. not only ancient master finishes such as this but new emerging styles of work with "Eagle" Blanks being one very fine example. For me it is very exciting to see some people reaching to meat a standerd rather than working from the do the best I can and see what I come up with approach. they both have there value but the reaching the bar method is becoming more and more common.
> 
> Chris, my hat is off to you. Not only for an stunning pen. but for an exceptional effort in producing it.


----------



## CaptG (Jun 1, 2009)

OUTSTANDING work as usual, Chris.  That is just one awesome looking pen.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 1, 2009)

Extremely fine work, Chris.
That's gorgeous!


----------



## mrburls (Jun 2, 2009)

That is an awesome finish Chris and beautiful color. Well worth your time.

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 2, 2009)

Beautiful pen Chris , Your finish looks miles deep . I hope he was wrong about the old ways dying . The care and love that goes into a finish like that says more about the artist then the art .


----------



## CSue (Jun 2, 2009)

That is truly a Class Act!  Beautifully handsome pen


----------



## mitchm (Jun 2, 2009)

Awesome work.....the finish is WOW!!! Stunning!!!


----------



## titan2 (Jun 2, 2009)

How much does that Iwate (expensive) clear urushi go for in Japan?  That sure would be interesting to try one day!


Barney


----------



## altaciii (Jun 2, 2009)

Chris, your work is always awe inspiring.  Great looking pen.


----------



## GouletPens (Jun 2, 2009)

I couldn't leave the thread without piping in too....awesome, awesome looking pen Chris. It's great that you have local artisans from with to get inspiration....around here inspiration comes mostly from the internet! Fantastic work, really.


----------



## chriselle (Jun 2, 2009)

titan2 said:


> How much does that Iwate (expensive) clear urushi go for in Japan?  That sure would be interesting to try one day!
> 
> 
> Barney



A wee little 100g tube is about $220.  You really only use that for the final coats.  Chinese urushi is much, much cheaper but like with all things.. you get what you pay for.


Again,  Thank you guys (and gals) for the kind words.


----------



## texasfootball21 (Jun 2, 2009)

You give the words "great fit and finish" a whole new meaning. Absolutely beautiful. Those pens show a lot of us just how much farther one can go, and provide a lot of inspiration.


----------



## skiprat (Jun 2, 2009)

That finish is phenomenal.  I don't think I'd ever have the patience to even attempt it. I'd probably spill the bottle all over the place too

How durable is it? Could you use the cheaper stuff for the first coats and use the expensive one for the final coat?


----------



## just_call_me_dusty (Jun 2, 2009)

Very awesome, "The things ya don't learn on this show"


----------



## bitshird (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow Chris that's some finish, Nice pen..


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 2, 2009)

What a gloss .. did you use a friction polish over the urushi?  :tongue:


----------



## chriselle (Jun 2, 2009)

skiprat said:


> That finish is phenomenal.  I don't think I'd ever have the patience to even attempt it. I'd probably spill the bottle all over the place too
> 
> How durable is it? Could you use the cheaper stuff for the first coats and use the expensive one for the final coat?



Thanks for the compliment Steven.  Well, if you only do one pen at a time your patience can wear a bit thin.  I'm working my way up to doing a bunch of blanks at the same time which makes the whole process a bit less painful.  

Urushi's durability is legendary.  It cures extremely HARD.  And in fact, the older it gets the better it looks.  Urushi is considered artwork now but originally it was intended as a finish on daily use utensils.  Most of those items lasted several generations or more.  
If you are using coloured lacquer the cheaper stuff is fine but for clear the Chinese stuff is a little too dark.


----------



## chriselle (Jun 2, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> What a gloss .. did you use a friction polish over the urushi?  :tongue:



Yes!:tongue:  I have some powdered deer horn for buffing out but... hey....it is 2009 after all. :biggrin:


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jun 2, 2009)

Supreme


----------

